# Vo Lenard Trade in the works?



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Is lenard trade bait right now for the Nuggets?

If so where is he giong, and what do the Nuggets want back in return?

Vo looked so bad the other night, but I don't blame him. He has been out of rotation for some time.

If we trade Vo do we keep Watson ? Or will Vo be traded with another player ?

Here are some interesting takes and quotes on the Voshon Lenard situation.



> During a meeting with Vande- weghe last week, Lenard did not ask to be traded, but Bell inquired about the possibility of a trade if the pattern of inactivity continues.
> 
> "I said (to Bell), 'I'm open to it,' but we're not there yet," Vande- weghe said Monday. "I definitely think he wants to be here first."


More specuation and rumors concerning Lenard.



> An NBA source, speaking on the condition of anonymity, said the Nuggets and Miami Heat discussed a trade involving Lenard and Michael Doleac, but Vandeweghe was reluctant to absorb the $6 million remaining on Doleac's contract during the next two seasons.
> 
> The source said the Milwaukee Bucks also have shown interest in Lenard and predicted he would be traded by Christmas.





> As he has done continuously in the past few weeks, Lenard declined to comment about his past, present or future in Denver, but Vande- weghe, coach George Karl and Nuggets players said Lenard's attitude and work ethic have not changed.


*Article Link*

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4274277,00.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The only players I think would be a good fit in Denver (from Milwaukee) would be TJ Ford or Mo Williams. Im definitely like to see Ford run the denver offense and am open to trade proposals for him, but I just dont see the bucks trading him.

Indiana is going to be looking for a F/C this coming offseason so I suspect Nene could be signed and traded there. And there are several guys I would be interested in on Indiana.

Speaking of trading possibilites, if the rockets continue to lose games, look for them to be on the dumping players market after the first of the new year. Once they feel they are completely out of the playoff picture, we should get some good deals in their yard sale.

In the Spring Nene could be back from injury which could lead to a mega trade with houston that sends him and expiring deals for players denver would be interested in. 

The Nuggets could really use a backup forward to replace Nene. The first option to trade for out of houston is S. Swift, but the vet J. Howard might be interested in making a return to Denver (his value is way down from when he left). While Id like to nab Luther Head, Id assume he is the guard that isnt available. Which means Jon Barry a DA would be available and also not cost much in a trade. In giving up Nene Denver could secure players like Howard and or Swift, as well a guard, and a first round pick. Kiki will have to decide if he wants to try and swing a deal during the season or wait to trade Nene with a higher contract.

As for trades with Portland, I actually would expect Kiki to trade for Darius Miles, instead of Ruben, however Miles wouldnt fit in with our team right now. If Miles was asked to play the two guard, Denver would need to have a sharp shooting point guard. So Id assume a trade for Miles would also have to include another teams PG, or there be another unrelated trade for a point guard. Highly unlikely.

Also at the end of the season or late in the season the Kings could decide to make wholesale changes. Peja could move by the deadline. Mike Bibby also may become available, especially to a team with Nene to trade. The Kings may look for young blood, which might mean the end to their coach (Rick Adelman) as well. I would love to see him come in and work with the offense however He likely would be handed another coaching job elsewhere

Also information straight out of the D League. Marcus Fizer is in the league and dumping in 20 points a game and 8 boards shooting almost 55% from the field in only 30 minutes a game. Look for someone to call him up this year. Hopefully he is finally healed and healthy. I foresaw this man as a 6th man of the year. Unfortuntely the Bulls drafted him thinking he could play SF alongside Brand. Tim Floyd recruited and coached him, he should have known better. Fizer (healthy) can still be a good PF in this league.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> The only players I think would be a good fit in Denver (from Milwaukee) would be TJ Ford or Mo Williams. Im definitely like to see Ford run the denver offense and am open to trade proposals for him, but I just dont see the bucks trading him.


I agree that TJ Ford would be a nice pick up, but as you stated it most likely won't happen. As for Mo Williams I think he is a good player, but not an upgrade to the PG's we already have.



> Indiana is going to be looking for a F/C this coming offseason so I suspect Nene could be signed and traded there. And there are several guys I would be interested in on Indiana.


This is something...You're right, but who and what players do we want from the Pacers. Ron Artest ? I would take him, but would you? Although that is a dream and a half.



> The Nuggets could really use a backup forward to replace Nene. The first option to trade for out of houston is S. Swift, but the vet J. Howard might be interested in making a return to Denver (his value is way down from when he left). While Id like to nab Luther Head, Id assume he is the guard that isnt available. Which means Jon Barry a DA would be available and also not cost much in a trade. In giving up Nene Denver could secure players like Howard and or Swift, as well a guard, and a first round pick. Kiki will have to decide if he wants to try and swing a deal during the season or wait to trade Nene with a higher contract.


I'm not high at all on Swift, but I agree he would be a nice player to have come off the bench. The Nuggets should of never let go of Jon Barry a real hustle player with a great 3ball shot. How we could of used Barry last season and this one. Also I would take Barry over Anderson any day. I like your idea about the Nene trade to Houston. However a lot of teams I bet are a lot less eager to trade for Nene, but I hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I really like the idea of Nene and Watson for Peja and a 1st rounder.

Imagine:
Miller, Peja, Melo, Kenyon, Camby all as starters...wow!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I really like the idea of Nene and Watson for Peja and a 1st rounder.
> 
> Imagine:
> Miller, Peja, Melo, Kenyon, Camby all as starters...wow!


ive been on that band wagon for a long time. I also suggested a deal the would bring Mike Bibby. Both deals are at least reasonable. Sacramento is not an elite team anymore. Changes are going to be in the works. Thats why its so important to develop players even while your an elite team. (like what the spurs do). The Kings should have developed guys like Gerald Wallace. If they fall out of the race next spring they need to develop Garcia too.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

:laugh: at any post suggesting the Nuggets aquire Stromile.

I'm glad to see that nbanoitall is at least consistent in his desire for Swift, even after Swift has demonstrated he is :cthread:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind seeing Peja in here either, but isn't he a free agent after the year? Denver would just be renting him for a few months if so.

He's also have to limit his shooting a little bit, but would be perfect for some inside/outside combos. So would RAY AllEN, Nugs should have broke the bank to ink him! Pipe dream livin... :banana:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> :laugh: at any post suggesting the Nuggets aquire Stromile.
> 
> I'm glad to see that nbanoitall is at least consistent in his desire for Swift, even after Swift has demonstrated he is :cthread:


your right i did envision a team with swift camby and nene in a rotation before we acquired martin. now i see the opportunity to have martin camby and swift. swift plays the style we need more so than what they do down in houston. he has little trade value right now and I believe he can come in a be a valuable player off the bench


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Also keep in mind Peja plays the same position as Carmelo.

I was just thinking about that when I was dreaming about landing Artest. He also plays the same position as Carmelo.

I'm not sure where these type of players would fit in the Nuggets lineup.

I do like the idea about Ray Allen. That would be a perfect fit since he fills the hole at the SG position and has one of the best looking jumpers in the world.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And now he's suspended for tomorrows game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I would trade him, but i think we'd only get a bad player unless we packaged him with someone else.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Also keep in mind Peja plays the same position as Carmelo.
> 
> I was just thinking about that when I was dreaming about landing Artest. He also plays the same position as Carmelo.
> 
> ...


Don't overthink things. We could easily play either at the 2 guard.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Getting back to topic...

Vo Lenard will net the Nuggets exactly what he is...garbage. Vo has a great team mentality, but he's over the hill and done. He could still fill it up in limited minutes, but what would his (hockey term) plus/minus be?? Too costly. He scores 8 and gives up 10. No good.

And I'd vomit if Michael Doleac comes back to town! I'd take Swift in a NY Minute over Doleac.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Who wouldn't take Swift over Doleac?

Let's remember that Vo was an awesome player before his achilles injury...his shooting more than compensated for his defense, which has always been lacking.

However, in the NBA, you live in the now, not in the past. Therefore, it's time to see Vo go. Trade him to somebody like Portland or Miami and get a solid energy guy or a draft pick. Package him and Nene for a great starter, maybe.

And THAT'S the reason I'm not an NBA GM.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

nugzhomer said:


> Don't overthink things. We could easily play either at the 2 guard.


easily? There isn't a shooting guard in the league that Stoyakovic can guard. He's getting slow for guarding SF's.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yes, look, i'm not going to deny i still want Stromile Swift on the team, and there isnt going to be a better time to nab him, then this year (or this summer). Swift is not going to be at his best on a JVG team. Swift needs to play on a fast breaking team. He is quick and athletic and Denver could really use him in the rotation. He's certainly not having a career year, but I think each players has to find the right situation. Swift sometimes can be noted for his lack of "mental game" but he could really come in a become a great reserve that gets 20 plus minutes a night in denver. Id love to nab luther head in a trade, but a veteran guard and draft picks could work too.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> yes, look, i'm not going to deny i still want Stromile Swift on the team, and there isnt going to be a better time to nab him, then this year (or this summer). Swift is not going to be at his best on a JVG team. Swift needs to play on a fast breaking team. He is quick and athletic and Denver could really use him in the rotation. He's certainly not having a career year, but I think each players has to find the right situation. Swift sometimes can be noted for his lack of "mental game" but he could really come in a become a great reserve that gets 20 plus minutes a night in denver. Id love to nab luther head in a trade, but a veteran guard and draft picks could work too.


Good post. I would have no problems having Swift as a role player. And good observation about Swift playing better basketball on a fast break team. I think that would help a lot since Swift is such an athletic player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

scooter said:


> easily? There isn't a shooting guard in the league that Stoyakovic can guard. He's getting slow for guarding SF's.


My sentiments exactly scooter. I don't see how Peja or Carmelo can keep up with the speed SG's have. For example look at these match up problems.

Kobe Bryant vs. Peja/Carmelo

Ray Allen vs. Peja/Carmelo

Vince Carter vs. Peja/Carmelo

D Wade vs. Peja/Carmelo

Jason Richardson vs. Peja/Carmelo

Allen Iverson vs Peja/Carmelo

All these 2 guards have too much speed combined with athleticism for Peja or Carmelo to keep up with. Also keep in mind that there are so many good offensive SG's that Peja and Carmelo would have to work extra hard on defense to try and limit all these great SG's. IMO those match ups dont bold well for the Nuggets.

Thoughts ?


----------

